# Sergey Taneyev



## ChamberNut

What am I listening to right now? A string quartet that I recently discovered (thanks to Opus67 ), and I cannot stop listening to it!

It's Taneyev's String Quartet # 1 in B flat major, Op 4 I just love it!


----------



## opus67

Thanks for this thread, Ray! Something I'd been wanting to do, but kept forgetting all the time. I feel another thread needs to be started on the "French Beethoven," who I discovered thanks to you . (Although, for now, I've been exposed to nothing more than samples at amazon.com)

I'd like to discover more of these composers' music.


----------



## clavichorder

He's a great composer, good symphonies.


----------



## tahnak

I heard this on the radio early morning today.
It is beautiful.




Sergei Taneyev deserves an ear to be leant.


----------



## Taneyev

The 9 string quartets, string quintet, piano trio, quartet and quintet, are IMHO the better and most im portant chamber corpus by any Russian composer of 19TH century, and the greatest before Shostakovich.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I like his 4th Symphony. I definitely need to hear more music by him, since he's becoming overshadowed by my obsession with Arensky. Taneyev must compete!


----------



## science

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I like his 4th Symphony. I definitely need to hear more music by him, since he's becoming overshadowed by my obsession with Arensky. Taneyev must compete!


Have you by any chance compared the Sanderling (Naxos) recording with the Polyanski (Chandos) recording? I'm going to buy one or the other....


----------



## cjvinthechair

Pleased to find someone who loves Taneyev's glorious 'St. John', and hopefully more of his choral, and orchestral, output.
Quite a bit on You Tube, & plenty to download free at classical-music-online.net.
Recommend his 'cantata after reading the psalms'.


----------



## clavichorder

The piano trio is possibly his greatest work.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm a large fan of his Piano Quintet.


----------



## Taneyev

Favorite works are his string quartets 1&2 (not really his firsts, but seventh and eight on chronological order).


----------



## clavichorder




----------



## Taneyev

Great live recording of a difficult work. One of the best Russian piano trios.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

*not a great composer?*

Oresteia ... *Oresteia*






*It is to Taneyev what Les Troyens is to Berlioz.*


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Oresteia ... *Oresteia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It is to Taneyev what Les Troyens is to Berlioz.*


One of the best operas from The Russian Opera School. The only recording i've heard is Tatyana Kolomizheva with Belorussian State Opera (Melodiya).


----------



## ptr

Vaneyes said:


> I'm a large fan of his Piano Quintet.


Was on one of the first Cd's I ever bought, with the Cantilena Chamber Players on Pro Arte..

Day's when I crave romantic chamber music i often play his String Quartets and Quintets.

/ptr


----------



## science

I'd really like Orestiea to be done on a DVD.

My favorite Taneyev works are the piano trio and piano quintet, a recording by Pletnev that I love:

View attachment 43290


I think my next favorite would be the "Suite de concert," though I haven't heard a great recording of that (the sound on the EMI Oistrakh isn't what I want).

I've heard several other works - John of Damascus, Symphonies 2 & 4 - that haven't hit me as hard, but of course I'm not done with them yet. Definitely a fun composer to listen to if you like counterpoint.


----------



## TxllxT

Taneyev (Taneev) Piano Concerto in E flat major - Mikhail Voskresensky piano (World Premiere)















Taneyev, Sergei suite for violin + orchestra















Sergei Taneyev - Cantata "At the reading of a Psalm" - M. Pletnev, RNO, V. Djioeva et al.















Taneyev: John of Damascus, Cantata - S.Kochanovsky















Sergei Taneyev - Piano Quintet - M. Pletnev, A. Bruni, S. Galaktionov, S. Dubov, A. Rudin


----------



## TxllxT

Taneyev String Quintet - Filarmonica Quartet & B. A n d r i a n o v















Taneyev - Quintet Op. 30 in G minor for 2 violins, viola, cello and piano















Taneyev - Piano quartet - Beethoven SQ / Yudina















S. Taneyev - Quartetto n. 1 per archi Op. 4















S. Taneyev - Quartetto n. 2 per archi Op. 5






Taneyev: Symphony No. 4 - USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Svetlanov (1988)


----------



## TxllxT

S.Taneyev String Quartet No.3, Op.7















Sergey I. Taneyev(1856-1915):Symphony Nº1 in E minor(1874).






Sergei Taneyev:Symphony Nº2 in B flat minor(completed and edited by V.Blok).(1878)















Sergey I.Taneyev(1856-1915):Symphony Nº3 in D minor(1885)















Sergei Taneyev(1856-1915):Symphony Nº4 in C minor,Op.12(1901)















S.I.Taneev. Simfony in c-moll №4. 1,2. (in 4 hand)






Taneev - Prelude and Fugue. Nikita Mndoyants-piano


----------



## TxllxT

One hundred years since the death Sergeya Ivanovicha Taneeva (1856-1915) 
Evening in the Rachmaninov Hall of Moscow State Conservatory. PI Tchaikovsky 19 June 2015










1/3 




2/3 




3/3 




Taneyev. Piano Concerto orchestra E flat major (unfinished)















Sergey Taneyev - 4 Choruses from Op. 27 (1909)















Sergei Taneyev Two notebooks of Sixteen choirs for male choir to words by K. Balmont, Op. 35


----------



## MusicSybarite

I revisited the 4th Symphony in C minor. The recording by Järvi and the Philharmonia Orchestra was absolutely revelatory to enjoy this work properly. My thoughts: I found it like a muscular work, utterly vibrant, reminding of Bach and Brahms in its academic conception. Definitely, that is the recording to own of this magnificent symphony, strangely underrated.

The Oresteia Overture is not less than successful as well. This disc is a must-have


----------



## kyjo

The Fourth Symphony is a fine work, but for me Taneyev's greatest achievements are probably his Piano Quartet and Piano Quintet. I discovered both of these works recently and they both utterly blew me away! They're so full of passion, ingenuity, energy, and memorable themes. The slow movement of the Piano Quartet is particularly gorgeous (its main theme is uncannily similar to Ella Fitzgerald's song _Blue Moon_).


----------



## MusicSybarite

His chamber music is magnificent indeed. I enjoy it as much as the Symphony No. 4 and Oresteia.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Taneyev: Symphony No. 4 - USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Svetlanov (1988)







The best version i have heard of this masterpiece


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Alright! Go Taneyev!


----------

